# dann mal Tschüß



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Okt. 2013)

Hi,

heute war ja mal wieder ein Gedränge in der Luft. Tausende von Kranichen auf dem Weg in den Süden. Demnächst ist also wieder Wintertristess angesagt

MfG Frank


----------



## Andre 69 (19. Okt. 2013)

*AW: dann mal Tschüß*

Hi Frank !


> Wintertristess



Du meinst wohl , du brauchst nicht mehr mit einen Rohrstock auf Lauer liegen ?


----------



## Vera44 (19. Okt. 2013)

*AW: dann mal Tschüß*

Hallo Frank!

Bei uns konnte man heute das gleiche beobachten. Es wird leider tatsächlich...... leider so langsam ....1


----------



## Finalein (19. Okt. 2013)

*AW: dann mal Tschüß*

hallo Frank,
auch bei uns sind die Kraniche gezogen. Schöne Bilder hast Du gemacht.
Tja, das war wohl die Abschiedsvorstellung des Sommers? Zumindest war es ein super schöner Tag heute.
GlG


----------



## laolamia (20. Okt. 2013)

*AW: dann mal Tschüß*

dann beginnt hier der sommer....
hier bei mir sind momentan 120000 stueck...der nabu lacht die bauern jammern

gruss marco


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Okt. 2013)

*AW: dann mal Tschüß*

Moin Marco,
danke für den link, klasse!
Ich hab' nicht schlecht gestaunt, mit der Menge an Vögeln hätte ich nicht gerechnet.
... und warum jammern die Bauern, die Rast der Vögel ist ja nun wirklich zeitbegrenzt.
Wo/wie gehen sie denn zu Schaden?
Über eine Abschussgenehmigung auch nur nachzudenken, sorry... aber das wär's ja wohl!!!
Die damit einhergehende Beunruhigung und Störung der benötigten Rastphase würde 
den Vögeln erheblich schaden, weit mehr als die paar lumpigen Tiere, die man völlig unnötig
töten würde.
Man kann wirklich nur hoffen, dass sich solch' ein Unsinn nicht durchsetzen wird.
Auch wir durften gestern zig Formationen beobachten, dem typischen Ruf lauschen und 
ein wenig traurig Abschied vom schönen Sommer nehmen.....


----------



## laolamia (20. Okt. 2013)

*AW: dann mal Tschüß*

hallo.

naja das ist so eine sache...alles ist toll wenn es nicht ueberhand nimmt und man SELBER nicht betroffen ist 
ich war letzte woche angeln und bin einige graeben abgelaufen, die felder sehen teilweise schlimm aus.
einige bauern der region muessen teilweise zweimal einsaehen.

es ist wie mit den woelfen...schoen wenn man kein schaefer ist 
komorane wenn man kein fischer ist....

ich wohne zwischen gülper see und trappen aufzucht

ein kumpel von mir war mal in der trappenstation "zivi" und hat jede nacht mit den trappen gezeltet daas der fuchs nicht kommt....leider waren die tiere danach so zahm das sie ihre natuerlich scheu verloren haben und meist durch autos umgekommen sind

und in einer region die in den neunzigern 20% arbeitslosigkeit hatte ist es schwer zu vermitteln fuer 30 trappen 23mio DM auszugenben..

aber dadurch haben sie wohl ueberlebt

es ist natuerlich ein grosses schauspiel, und natuerlich bringt die natur auch rourismus in die region.. grade "wessis" kommen und schauen sich das schauspiel an.

einige trinken kaffee, einige uebernachten...viele "naturfreunde" befahren aber deiche und waelder.
ok ich schweife ab aber vor einigen jahren wurden sogar eier der seeadler gestohlen.

wie immer und wer mich kennt weiss das das mein lieblingsthema ist....an einem raedchen drehen ohne das grosse gesamte im auge zu haben ist mist....aber letzlich gehts um GELD


----------



## laolamia (20. Okt. 2013)

*AW: dann mal Tschüß*



laolamia schrieb:


> hallo.
> 
> naja das ist so eine sache...alles ist toll wenn es nicht ueberhand nimmt und man SELBER nicht betroffen ist
> ich war letzte woche angeln und bin einige graeben abgelaufen, die felder sehen teilweise schlimm aus.
> ...



generell liebe ich die natur und denke wenn wirtschaft, politik und lobby mal die wahrheit sagen wuerde waere die akzeptanz viel hoeher.
ich bekomme das kotz... wenn ich sehe wie hier getreide und mais geschreddert wird um dann "gruenen" strom damit zu erzeugen....das schafft weder arbeitsplaetze noch ist es energiepolitisch sinvoll...und es hillft auch nicht wenn staatssekretaere im fuenwer bmw vorfahren um baender durchzuschneider oder nagelneue schippen in die kammera zu halten...ich schweife ab.... ja tolle kraniche


----------



## misudapi (20. Okt. 2013)

*AW: dann mal Tschüß*

Hallo zusammen,
wir hatten so ein ähnliches Schauspiel mit Gänsen im August bei Caroliensiel zu sehen bekommen.
Das war schon beeindrucken zu sehen wie sie sich gesammelt hatten, und diese Massen auf einen Haufen
Den Bauern dort hatte es nichts ausgemacht. Ihrere Felder waren abgeernte. Interressant war noch der gesammelte Abfug, wie die sich formiert hatten. Das war für uns Ruhrpöttler unvergesslich.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## butzbacher (21. Okt. 2013)

*AW: dann mal Tschüß*



laolamia schrieb:


> hallo.
> 
> naja das ist so eine sache...alles ist toll wenn es nicht ueberhand nimmt und man SELBER nicht betroffen ist
> ich war letzte woche angeln und bin einige graeben abgelaufen, die felder sehen teilweise schlimm aus.
> ...



Hallo, 

Es gibt nur einen Schädling auf diesem Planeten. 

Und das sind nicht Wolf, Kranich, Komoran, __ Reiher oder Fuchs.

Gruß André


----------



## laolamia (21. Okt. 2013)

*AW: dann mal Tschüß*

naja, sehr plakativ oder?
wir leben nicht mehr in der steinzeit und wohlstand hat ihren preis.

aber das war nicht das thema. uebrigens rasten immer mehr kraniche im havelland weil sie hier genug nahrung finden....durch den menschen 

beeindruckend ist es allemal.


----------



## butzbacher (21. Okt. 2013)

*AW: dann mal Tschüß*

Na logisch durch den Menschen, der hat ja auch die ursrünglichen Rastplätze (Wiesen und Sümpfe) durch Ackerbau ersetzt.


----------



## Suse (21. Okt. 2013)

*AW: dann mal Tschüß*

Achtung, Ironie!

Treffen sich zwei Planeten.
Sagt der eine: "Man, du siehst aber schlecht aus!"
Sagt der andere: " Ich habe Homo Sapiens"
Sagt der erste: "Och, das ist nicht schlimm, das geht vorbei."


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Okt. 2013)

*AW: dann mal Tschüß*

Suse,


----------



## zuza68 (21. Okt. 2013)

*AW: dann mal Tschüß*



butzbacher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Es gibt nur einen Schädling auf diesem Planeten.
> 
> ...



Danke!!!!!


----------



## jerutki (29. Okt. 2013)

*AW: dann mal Tschüß*

Hallo zmitti,

Du gibst zwar den Vorrednern (schreibern) recht, das es nur einen Schädling gibt, aber wenn man weiter liest hat man immer mehr das Gefühl, das Du dazu ..........   .
Ich schreibe den Satz extra nicht zu Ende, denn ich möchte auf keinen Fall, das es so klingt, wie wenn ich Dich damit angreifen möchte.
Ich wohne in Masuren und werde auch im Sommer von den Kranichen geweckt, ich finde es immer wieder schön, jedes Jahr.
Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, wenn die Autobahn auf der angrenzenden Wiese zu Deinem Grundstück wäre, das es Dir lieber ist.
Aber so hat jeder seine Meinung und das ist ja auch gut so.

Viele Grüße aus Masuren
Carsten


----------



## Digicat (1. Nov. 2013)

*AW: dann mal Tschüß*

Servus

Heute sind gut 10-12 Wellen mit Trupps von 100-200 Kraniche über unser Haus gezogen.

Es war einfach ergreifend diese Rufe zu hören und die Kraniche am Himmel zu sehen.

Habe ein kleines Video gedreht in HD

Und meine Gattin machte Bilder mit der Panasonic G3 und dem Panasonic 100-300 OIS.


----------



## zuza68 (1. Nov. 2013)

*AW: dann mal Tschüß*

Tolles, beeindruckendes Video - und schönes Haus


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Nov. 2013)

*AW: dann mal Tschüß*

Hi,

hier wird's langsam Winter und was muß ich die Tage feststellen?. Bei mir kommen die __ Laubfrösche in Paarungstimmung und quaken nachts wie die gestörten in meinem Wohnzimmer. (in Australien wird's halt Sommer). Und das da hab ich gerade erst gesehen, das dicke Weibchen hat auch schon einen Aufsitzer.

Mal schauen obs da ein erfolgreiches erstes laichen gibt (muß ihnen morgen dann aber erst mal einen Warmwasserpool ins große Terrarium stellen bevor sie wieder aus dem kleinen umziehen. Die brauchen zur Eientwicklung wohl ihre 26-28 Grad Wassertemperatur)

MfG Frank


----------



## pema (20. Nov. 2013)

*AW: dann mal Tschüß*

Hallo zusammen,
bei uns flogen jetzt die letzten Kurzentschlossenen -so zu sagen 'Last minute' - in den Süden. Und das bei strahlendem Sonnenschein - o.k., ich bleib hier
petra


----------

